# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Γνώμες για Ασύρματη Εξωτερική Συσκευή

## Michael.89

Γεία σας σε όλους
καλως σας βρήκα 

Καλή Σαρακοστή και του Χρόνου

Ένας φίλος μου ζήτησε να του παρέχω ασύρματο 
Ιντερνετ καθότι στην περιοχή που είναι δεν είναι 
εφικτό

Έτσι λοιπόν έκανα ένα site survey 
η απόσταση των δύο σπιτιών είναι γύρω στα 4,5 με 5 km
και έχω καθαρή οπτίκη επαφή ανάμεσα στα δύο σπίτια

Στο ίντερνετ βρήκα αυτή εδώ την συσκευή  TL-WA7510N |  http://www.tp-link.dk/products/detai...del=TL-WA7510N

θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν αυτή η συσκευή είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστη 
και εάν η συσκεύη στο 1ο σπίτι θα εντοπίζει την συσκευή στο 2ο σπίτι 
αν είναι εφικτό με την ενσωματωμένη κεραία 

Σας Ευχαριστώ Πολύ

----------


## jkoukos

Καλώς ήλθες και καλή Σαρακοστή.

Ναι, η TL-WA7510N σου κάνει για την δουλειά, με μόνο ενδοιασμό ότι έχει παρατηρηθεί (μερικές φορές) πρόβλημα με την λειτουργία τροφοδοσίας μέσω poe σε μεγάλα μήκη καλωδίου και ανάλογα την ποιότητα αυτού.
Θέλεις 2 ίδιες , με την πρώτη να δουλεύει ως Access Point και η άλλη ως Client.
H ρύθμιση είναι εύκολη και καλύτερα να γίνει τοπικά σε ένα σημείο ώστε όταν τοποθετηθούν στη θέση τους να δουλέψουν άμεσα.

Για οποιαδήποτε απορία ή βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## lsavvaid

Για κάτι φτηνό και αξιόπιστο προτίμησε σε ubnt μιας και δεν θες κάτι ιδιαίτερο 

Προτάσεις εξοπλισμού :

1)Γρήγορη και φτηνή λύση είναι να πάρεις δυο airgrid M5 27 και να κάνεις την σύνδεση 

2)Αλλιώς δυο bullet M5 ή groove 5άρια + κάποια εξωτερική κεραία είτε σε grid ή σε κάτοπτρο 


Ποιο εύκολη λύση η πρώτη γιατί είναι όλα σε ένα 

Ποιο καλή υλοποίηση είναι η δεύτερη σε συνδυασμό με κάτοπτρο αλλά κοστίζει περισσότερο και αν βάλεις και groove θέλει να ρίξεις διάβασμα πάνω στο mikrotik.

Σου προτείνω να πας στην πρώτη λύση 

Nanostation δεν θα πρότεινα σε καμιά περίπτωση και ας παίζει σε αυτήν την απόσταση λόγω μικρής κεραίας και μεγάλου ανοίγματος εκπομπής.

----------


## Michael.89

> Καλώς ήλθες και καλή Σαρακοστή.
> 
> Ναι, η TL-WA7510N σου κάνει για την δουλειά, με μόνο ενδοιασμό ότι έχει παρατηρηθεί (μερικές φορές) πρόβλημα με την λειτουργία τροφοδοσίας μέσω poe σε μεγάλα μήκη καλωδίου και ανάλογα την ποιότητα αυτού.
> Θέλεις 2 ίδιες , με την πρώτη να δουλεύει ως Access Point και η άλλη ως Client.
> H ρύθμιση είναι εύκολη και καλύτερα να γίνει τοπικά σε ένα σημείο ώστε όταν τοποθετηθούν στη θέση τους να δουλέψουν άμεσα.
> 
> Για οποιαδήποτε απορία ή βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε.





> Για κάτι φτηνό και αξιόπιστο προτίμησε σε ubnt μιας και δεν θες κάτι ιδιαίτερο 
> 
> Προτάσεις εξοπλισμού :
> 
> 1)Γρήγορη και φτηνή λύση είναι να πάρεις δυο airgrid M5 27 και να κάνεις την σύνδεση 
> 
> 2)Αλλιώς δυο bullet M5 ή groove 5άρια + κάποια εξωτερική κεραία είτε σε grid ή σε κάτοπτρο 
> 
> 
> ...




Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους δύο

Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία/πληροφορία 

θα ξαναποστάρω

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> Καλώς ήλθες και καλή Σαρακοστή.
> 
> Ναι, η TL-WA7510N σου κάνει για την δουλειά, με μόνο ενδοιασμό ότι έχει παρατηρηθεί (μερικές φορές) πρόβλημα με την λειτουργία τροφοδοσίας μέσω poe σε μεγάλα μήκη καλωδίου και ανάλογα την ποιότητα αυτού.
> Θέλεις 2 ίδιες , με την πρώτη να δουλεύει ως Access Point και η άλλη ως Client.
> H ρύθμιση είναι εύκολη και καλύτερα να γίνει τοπικά σε ένα σημείο ώστε όταν τοποθετηθούν στη θέση τους να δουλέψουν άμεσα.
> 
> Για οποιαδήποτε απορία ή βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε.


Να ρωτησω κατι σχετικο με αυτα που λετε, γιατι ψαχνομαι για κατι αντιστοιχο.... με 2 σκελη...

Θελω...
Α. 
Να δωσω ιντερνετ ή να πιανει το WiFi απο το σπιτι Α που βρισκεται στο κεντρο της ιδιας "αυλης" σε άλλα 2 σπιτια Β + Γ (δεξια και αριστερα του Α). Αποσταση του Β+Γ απο το Α αλλο ειναι το πολυ 15-20 μετρα σε ευθεια...
Οποτε μπορω να βαλω ενα TL-WA7510N στο κεντρικο σπιτι Α (απο το router του) και να φτανει το σημα του στα Β+Γ ? 
Και χωρις να χρησιμοποιησω αλλο hardware στα Β+Γ ?
(τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα φτανει σημα και στο εσωτερικο των σπιτιων...)

και
Β. Απο το σπιτι Α να στειλω ιντερνετ ή να πιανει το WiFi χρησιμοποιωντας το ιδιο TL-WA7510N, σε ενα αλλο σπιτι Δ, που βρισκεται 100-200 μετρα πιο πανω (εχει οπτικη επαφη) και προσθετοντας ενα ακομα TL-WA7510N στο σπιτι Δ (αν χρειαζεται) ?

----------


## jkoukos

Υπόψη ότι το TL-WA7510N δουλεύει στους 5GHz. To αντίστοιχο στους 2,4GHz είναι το TL-WA5210G.
H μπάντα των 5GHz ενδεικνύεται σε κορεσμένες από ασύρματα δίκτυα περιοχές γι' αποφυγή παρεμβολών. 
Όμως υπολείπεται της μπάντας των 2,4GHz σε διαπερατότητα εμποδίων (τοίχοι, δένδρα κλπ.) και προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν πολλές ασύρματες συσκευές να το υποστηρίζουν.

*Α.* Η παραπάνω συσκευή είναι κατευθυντική, εκπέμποντας δηλαδή σε μία γωνία περίπου 60°. Αν τα άλλα 2 σπίτια βρίσκονται εντός τού τόξου αυτού τότε θα λαμβάνουν το σήμα της, χωρίς κανείς να είναι βέβαιος πόσο καλά εντός αυτών.
Για να προτείνουμε κάποια λύση, υπάρχει οπτική επαφή του Α με τα άλλα (Β & Γ) σπίτια και σε τι περίπου γωνία είναι αυτά ως προς το Α;

*Β.* Μόνο με ένα λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω να σε πιάνει μέσα από το σπίτι. Με δύο ίδια σίγουρα.
Βέβαια θα πρέπει επίσης το Δ να είναι στο ίδιο τόξο των 60° με τα άλλα 2 (Β & Γ), αν χρησιμοποιήσεις 1 μόνο ΑΡ.

Μπορεί όμως να υπάρχει και συνολική λύση βάζοντας π.χ. στο Α ένα Bullet + μία Omni κεραία.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα χρειασθεί να πάρει το Δ σπίτι ένα εξωτερικό ΑΡ.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

A. 
Τα σπιτια Α-Β-Γ ειναι σχεδον σε μια ευθεια, το ενα διπλα στο αλλο, οποτε οπως καταλαβαινω δε γινεται με τις 60°... 
Βεβαια για αυτα, το μεχρι τωρα πλανο ηταν με περασμα καλωδιωσης UTP απο το router του Α σπιτιου στα Β & Γ και τοποθετηση εντος τους ενος ασυρματου ΑΡ (ετσι κι αλλιως θελαμε να περασει και τηλεφωνικη γραμμη μεσω της καλωδιωσης...)

Για το Β. σκελος, 
... μαλλον θα παιξει ενα TL-WA5210G απο το Α σπιτι και λογικα ενα ακομα TL-WA5210G στο Δ.... και υποθετω οτι στη θυρα ethernet του TL-WA5210G του Δ θα πρεπει να συνδεθει ενα ακομα ΑΡ για να δινει εντος του σπιτιου... μιας και το TL-WA5210G θα εχει το Δ σπιτι.... πισω απο τις 60°...

----------


## jkoukos

*Α.* Υποστηρίζω ένθερμα το καλώδιο εφόσον είναι εφικτό.
Δεν συγκρίνεται σε θέμα ποιότητας, αξιοπιστίας, ταχύτητας, επέκτασης και οικονομίας.

*Β.* Προτείνω καλύτερα 2 NanoStation Loco Μ2 που παίζει και σε 11n, οπότε σ' αυτή την απόσταση θα έχετε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σε μεταφορές αρχείων.

----------

